
Apple iPad Hoopla Fails to Convince Buyers - alexandros
http://www.retrevo.com/content/blog/2010/02/apple-ipad-hoopla-fails-convince-buyers
======
bensummers
So, once people know the details, they can determine whether or not it meets
their requirements. This helps them make a decision, since they have facts not
just the imagination of crazy ill-informed pundits.

What is it about the iPad which causes people to disconnect their brains
before writing stuff? Surely the massive amounts of hits to web sites isn't a
motivation to write rubbish?

------
metatronscube
It has convinced me and everyone I know. At least 3/4 of them are going to buy
it straight away. I don't think this 'analysis' is representative of the true
story. I mean the ipad was announced with a 3 month wait on orders. I think
this interest will pick up again closer to the actual launch.

~~~
plinkplonk
"It has convinced me and everyone I know."

The plural of anecdote is not data. Maybe you just hang out with people who
think like you. I don't know how rigorous the OP's study is but this kind of
response makes no sense.

